# can't mount partition after hard reboot



## tx1131 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi, 

Had to hard reboot, cause restarted netif and had no access. After reboot I am trying to mount my jail with: 


```
geli attach -k /root/bkp/jails/102 /dev/ada0s1e
mount /dev/ada0s1e.eli /home/jails/102
```

I provide password after the first command and everything is OK. However when I issue the second command I get: 


```
mount: /dev/ada0s1e.eli : Operation not permitted
```

Does it mean I can forget about this jail or is there a way to fix that? 

I had syslogd.core in the directory where jail was mounted. Not sure how to read it - with "cat" it just displays rubbish.

Regards,
Konrad


----------



## brd@ (Nov 1, 2012)

Did you fsck(8) the partition?

Note that you need to fsck(8) the /dev/ada0s1e.eli, not the raw partition.. you want the unencrypted version.


----------



## tx1131 (Nov 2, 2012)

I did now and it helped. Thanks a lot for the hint!


----------

